# Can you put a Diesel engine in a Quantum synchro wagon?



## glassmandave (Sep 12, 2009)

Can a 1.9 or 1.6 diesel engine be swapped into a Quantum synchro wagon?
I know anything's possible with enough time and money--I mean is it feasible to swap, is it an easy or direct bolt-in? What would be involved? Thanks, Dave


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Can you put a Diesel engine in a Quantum synchro wagon? (glassmandave)*

It´s not easy nor bolt on. 4cyl engine will not fit to 5cyl transmisson or even mountings. 5cyl Audi diesels are pretty much bolt ons, try to find one of those.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Can you put a Diesel engine in a Quantum synchro wagon? (glassmandave)*

Syncro has no "h" when you are referring to the VW AWD vehicles. 
Piece of junk 2.0L I5 diesel bolts in, so does the very expensive European 2.4L. I4 will bolt in if you switch to 01A or 01E transmission and pick up some other parts, like a 1.8T flywheel. You would have to build either mount arms from the engine to the body, where the I5 mounts; or build mounts on the subframe to match the I4 mount arms.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

At least 3 in the back, 2 in the rear seats and 1 in the front passenger.

For the $$$$ of a correct conversion it would barely get out of it's own way & get crappy mileage. Better off with a VR6 conversion then take bets how long the rear diff will last.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Better off with a VR6 conversion then take bets how long the rear diff will last.

Forever and ever and ever. Same guts as all other Quattro differentials, and it takes a direct act of God to break those. I have a 12.5 second Syncro that I bought from a friend in IN. He thrashed heartily on it for years with no problems, no noises, no breaks, no drama. 
But I do agree that an I4 TD swap would give disappointing performance, if you like performance, if you were to leave the engine stock. But 30-40 more HP out of an I4 TD is nothing difficult, and this would put it back in stock performance range with probably 35 MPG when driven easy. Early TDI would also be an alternative that would start you out much closer to stock output. 
eurowner is also right about cost. If you were to pay somebody else to do this job for you, you would be looking at a few thousand at least. If you can do the work yourself, it wouldn't cost much at all apart from buying/building a reliable TD engine.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
eurowner is also right about cost. If you were to pay somebody else to do this job for you, you would be looking at a few thousand at least. If you can do the work yourself, it wouldn't cost much at all apart from buying/building a reliable TD engine.

And the cost of transmission, alas.

The 2.0 Audi diesels can be made as reliable as the 1.6, but they do need more regular maintenance and a couple mechanical changes. _Good_ oil and filter on 3-5k change intervals, swap the short bolts in the head for good studs to hold it down.
The headbolts and the oiling system were the two weak points in the Audi diesels. 1.6 diesel parts fit as replacements.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_The headbolts and the oiling system were the two weak points in the Audi diesels. 1.6 diesel parts fit as replacements.

Apparently the TDI engines have a problem with fouling the intake manifold with diesel spooge. I didn't know about this until DBG mentioned it. 
The 01A transmission is cheap and not hard to find. The 01E is expensive, but there is no need at all for it in a case like this. Leave the 01E for the big HP projects.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

Yeah those things need regular intake cleanings, or the EGR eliminated.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Apparently the TDI engines have a problem with fouling the intake manifold with diesel spooge. I didn't know about this until DBG mentioned it. 

Oil laden crankcase vapors + high EGR duty cycles = clogged intakes. Turning down the EGR and improving the crankcase breather system's filter efficiency has kept many an intake clean.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

You can also just remove the entire egr cooler contraption. It opens up a lot of room on the back of the engine.
The ALH TDi's are great engines, they make a lot of torque and with some mods can make up to 200hp with good fuel economy.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_You can also just remove the entire egr cooler contraption. It opens up a lot of room on the back of the engine.
The ALH TDi's are great engines, they make a lot of torque and with some mods can make up to 200hp with good fuel economy.

_Lots_ of mods to hit 200hp on an ALH. For less coin and a lot more reliability, you can easily make 120-140hp.


----------

